# My memory card isn't working?



## BlondOnBlond (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a SanDisk Ultra II SD memory card which is supposed to have 2 gb of memory. It used to let me take hundreds of pictures and long videos, but now it's not letting me take more than 12 pictures or 20 second videos. I had used another camera previously but had no issue when I first switched to a Nikon CoolPix S52...so...what gives? How can I get back the memory?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What class card have you? SD cards are not only graded on capacity but on speed of transfer - SD/SDHC cards are broken down into four classes: Class 2, Class 4, Class 6 and Class 10. 
If you are using a Class 2 card you may find it is too slow for transferring data - both images and video - if this is the case you will need to upgrade to a faster card - 4 or 6 would definitely perform better.
Usually Class 2 cards are just OK with SD video and smaller stills but you may find this not the case.


----------



## alittlepeace (Nov 18, 2010)

Did you try reformatting the card?


----------



## vishalps08 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, plz reformat the card and then start using it .


----------



## BlondOnBlond (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! It looks like it's Class 4, and how would I reformat it?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Put the card in your camera and go through the menu to find the format card option.

NOTE: FORMATTING YOUR CARD WILL COMPLETELY WIPE ANY IMAGES THAT ARE ON IT!!!

Class 4 should be OK for your camera so speed shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## BlondOnBlond (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for the help! I currently can now take up to 815 pictures....Thanks again!


----------



## Kadisnak (Oct 27, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> What class card have you? SD cards are not only graded on capacity but on speed of transfer - SD/SDHC cards are broken down into four classes: Class 2, Class 4, Class 6 and Class 10.
> If you are using a Class 2 card you may find it is too slow for transferring data - both images and video - if this is the case you will need to upgrade to a faster card - 4 or 6 would definitely perform better.
> Usually Class 2 cards are just OK with SD video and smaller stills but you may find this not the case.


I learned (from your reply) that SD/SDHC cards are divided in to classes. I'm trying to find out about SDXC cards. Know anything about them?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

lots of info here
speeds
usage
capabilities

these are all pages on the same site

What specifically did you want to know & did the pages linked to here answer your questions?


----------



## Kadisnak (Oct 27, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> lots of info here
> speeds
> usage
> capabilities
> ...


Yes, a lot about a wide range of cards was found. Thanks.


----------

